
Amazon reportedly had a 300-person conference call to deal with the Prime Day - startupflix
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-prime-day-glitches-how-amazon-reportedly-responded-2018-7?r=UK&IR=T
======
celticninja
How useful can a 300 person call actually be?

~~~
QuinnyPig
Very, when "that's Taylor's area" is mentioned, and Taylor can chime in with
the answer.

With that many people, you generally have a system to manage it; you won't see
"who just joined" and "for god's sake go on mute when you use the toilet"
scale anywhere near that large.

